# Tummy upset Day 5/6 2ww after ET



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone else had this? I had a bad case of diarrhea once or twice and horrible aches lower in my belly. Is this probably the cyclogest (I thought i would've got used to it by now as been taking since EC) or just irritating my IBS. Also felt a bit nauseous yesterday. I am still weeing every 1-2 hours during the night and have really bad night sweats since ET, has anyone had this.

Any thoughts?


Thanks
Filo


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Filo,

  I had upset tum and cramps a few days after et.  I put it down to metformin as I had missed a few doses over ec/et time and was back on full dosage.  I also had a couple of days where I would suddenly feel nauseous.  Are you taking cyclogest front or back? (Sorry! )  If it is back it is more likely to cause an upst tum -I think. Have not experienced night sweats but all that fluid intake made me pee for Britain.  
Hope this helps
Fitouxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Filo

While on my 2WW I had an upset tummy. I was worried about this as the cyclogest side effects are being constipated but I went on to get a BFP so try not to worry about it.

Make sure you drink lots and lots of water everyday.

Good luck Shaz xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks fitou and Shaz. I am drinking loads but no more than I have all treatment. I am inserting up the back..oh the side effects are great...what with the wind! I have also been feeling a bit nauseous on andoff for the past few days. But I am also taking prednisolene for nk cells and 75mg aspirin...my more tum is probably what's happening to it!

Were you also bloated fitou, my stomach is quite a bit larger still than normal.

Filo


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi,

Yes I was bloated and still am!!!  I'm only a couple of weeks preg but look about three months.  Have just been out to buy some stuff with elasticated waists as all my stuff is feeling tight!!!  Any excuse to go shopping   

Love Fitouxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

My tum is severly bloated but am assured by the clinic that it is the cyclogest and the fact that i had 11 eggs removed. I appear to have put on more weight this time around, maybe it's the steroids. No more upset tum just lots of lovely gas!!!

Good luck Shaz and fitou xx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi guys,

I had E/T on Thurs and have also been taking Cyclogest via the tradesman's entrance  as it were(!) - Friday night I was up at 3.00 and 6.00 for at least an hour each time with the most horrific heartburn.  Still had it on Saturday, but also got the worst diarrhoea ever - was up through Sat night as well, but it's gone today.  (Also had diarrhoea off and on all the way through last time.)

Thankfully, because I bled early last time round, I am having Gestone injections this time, so last night was my last Cyclogest - yippee!!!!

The diarrhoea is listed as a side effect of the Cyclogest, as is wind and soreness in your rear end - I'm so lucky as I have had all three (I always get every side effect going!!).

Take care, and good luck!

Kittikat 
xx


----------



## Kittikat (Nov 9, 2004)

Forgot to say in my previous message - I am so bloated as well!  Because I have PCOS, I tend to over stimulate.  Last time they collected 20 eggs, although this time it was only 14.  I am still bloated and look about 5 months pregnant!!  (Wasn't nice when my DP turned round and told me I looked massive yesterday!!!!)  My stomach is solid as well and quite tender lower down where my womb is (probably because of the progesterone support).

Not much help, but at least you know you're not alone!


----------



## OJ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi guys,
sorry for the late addition, but I'm 4 days after e/t and am really bloated, bit loose in the toilet department (sorry!) and generally feeling really uncomfortable.
I'm taking cyclogest rectally this time, took it vaginally the first cycle and had constipation, so these symptoms are quite different to the last time.

Here's hoping for some good news at the end of it to make it worth while hey?

OJ
xxxx


----------

